# HashMap vs. TreeMap



## ft90 (9. Jul 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin gerade beim lernen für die Prüfung auf die Hash- sowie TreeMap gestoßen. Da in meinem Skript leider nicht steht wo genau der Unterschied ist und was wann angewendet wird, würde es mich freuen wenn ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet!

(Ich habe das ganze auch gegoogelt, finde leider nur Seiten auf Englisch wie ich nicht so 100%ig verstehe..)

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Jul 2012)

Also ich kann dir auf jeden Fall sagen, dass eine HashMap keine Sortierung hat bzw. die Reihenfolge sich ändern kann und eine TreeMap eben als Baum aufgebaut ist, bei dem die Keys sortiert werden (entweder nach ihrer natürlichen Reihenfolge oder mittels eines Comparators, den man mitgeben kann).


----------



## Michael... (9. Jul 2012)

Zweiter Treffer bei der Suche mit G*****  und sogar auf Deutsch:
Java ist auch eine Insel – 11.6 Assoziative Speicher HashMap und TreeMap
Die Einleitung des Kapitels liefert sogar die wesentlichen Unterschiede.


----------



## ft90 (9. Jul 2012)

ah ok. danke dir, dass hilft schon sehr . kann man bei einer HashMap keinen Comparator verwenden? 
Wär das dann der einzige Unterschied, oder gibt e noch mehrere?


----------



## ft90 (9. Jul 2012)

ok danke euch  der google link kam bei mir nicht =/ aber er erklärt alles.


----------



## Gonzo17 (9. Jul 2012)

Schau dir einfach den Link von Michael an, da ist es ja beschrieben. Und sicherlich auch präziser und vollständiger als ich das jetzt auf die Schnelle könnte.


----------

